# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ریاضی معین کرمی یا ملاک پور ؟

## Hope_if

سلام 

برای یه دوازدهمی با سطح ریاضی ضعیف ، استاد ملاک پور بهتره یا کرمی ؟ 
کسی اگه هست که از این دو استاد نتیجه گرفته باشه ممنون میشم ، کمک بکنه و نقاط قوت و منفی شون رو بگه 
کدومشون بیشتر به درد کنکور میخوره و هم مفهومی درس میده و تست های خفن هم حل میکنه؟

----------


## Hope_if

Up

----------

